# Best all mountain shorts - without chamois??



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

HI people, 
I am on the lookout for some bling in the form of new All Mountain shorts. 

I have been using a Zoic Ether short and I really like the feeling of it, the only thing I dont like is that it is too baggy (without) the camois.

I am not a chamois user, thus I am looking for a new AM short with similar technical features than the Zoic, but in flashier designs (a bit bored of the same dull colors) and somewhat more form fitting, as well as a bit elastic (in case I want to use a chamois - ocasionally and seldomly).

Any recomendations?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

well if you want flash go for the tld moto shorts in bright green. baggy and loose though. my pearl izumi eliete shorts are more form fitting and stretchy but black. all of the loud shorts i have seen have been on the fr side of things and thus rather baggy.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Huh, how do you not use a chamois? You ride with a spring loaded seat and lube the %&^$ out of your taint? Not sure that qualifies as AM

Yeah, the Troy Lee Aces are nice and loud. They come with chamois, medium thickness, that can be taken out. Shorts are shorter (top of knee) and less baggy than others, just right IMO. Also the Skylines come in different colours WITHOUT cham and I assume they're the same fit as the Aces.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

hehehe yes I do ride without chamois, I mean I used to use it when I first started riding, but then it was more uncomfortable (even a good Gore one), than just riding with it... 

I´ll take a look at your recomendations. As said I have been pretty happy with the Zoic, is just that my size without chamois looks a bit weird hahaha it gets to baggy and gets trapped sometimes in the seat which is annoying.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

Check Sombrio Supra shorts. Semi-baggy, good durable fabric that is a bit and and repels water to some extent... Good fit and cut, length just above kneecap, ventilation zippers on inner thigh are working too. 

Only downside is the pockets, on 2011 model there was only one small pocket in back, but possibly there is thigh pockets included in the 2012 model but I'm not sure about that...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

robnow said:


> *Huh, how do you not use a chamois? * You ride with a spring loaded seat and lube the %&^$ out of your taint? Not sure that qualifies as AM
> 
> Yeah, the Troy Lee Aces are nice and loud. They come with chamois, medium thickness, that can be taken out. Shorts are shorter (top of knee) and less baggy than others, just right IMO. Also the Skylines come in different colours WITHOUT cham and I assume they're the same fit as the Aces.


I don't either. Never have. Just feels uncomfortable to me. And weird. And I'm always wearing Zoic Ether 'baggy' shorts, non-spring loaded saddle, WTB Devo and a Reverb.


----------

